# Problem with Seagate External Drives and BSD 8.0-RELEASE



## Gullegris (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello!

I have a server at home running FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE. Attached to the server are two Seagate External harddrives running on external power. One with 500GB capacity which I have had for a couple of years, and one with 2TB capacity which I have recently bought. Both of them are formatted with FAT32.

If I plug them in when the computer is running they both show up in /dev/msdosfs/ and I can mount using the following command.


```
sudo mount -t msdosfs -o large /dev/msdosfs/SWISNIFE1 /mnt/extern1
```

The problem comes when I restart the computer and the disks are already plugged in. Then the small LED on the front of the HDDs will only light up briefly during boot and none of the drives will be available in /dev/msdosfs/.

The only solution that I have found is to either cycle the external power to the disks or unplug them and plug them right back into the computer. After this they will show up in /dev/msdosfs/ and can be mounted as normal.

I have tried shutting off the disks sleep mode but it didn't help.

Below are the log from dmesg when both disks are plugged into the computer during boot.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Aug 14 09:08:34 CEST 2010
    root@-----.---.--:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz (1596.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6d6  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xafe9f9bf<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x180<EST,TM2>
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 510578688 (486 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <INSYDE RSDT_000> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RAM_] (0xc324ca80) [EmbeddedControl] 20090521 evregion-430
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler 20090521 exfldio-382
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc324f160), AE_NOT_EXIST
ACPI Error (uteval-0329): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc324f160), AE_NOT_EXIST
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RAM_] (0xc324ca80) [EmbeddedControl] 20090521 evregion-430
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler 20090521 exfldio-382
ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc324f160), AE_NOT_EXIST
ACPI Error (uteval-0329): Method execution failed [\\_SB_.BAT0._STA] (Node 0xc324f160), AE_NOT_EXIST
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x1c> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff iomem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff,0xfff80000-0xffffffff on acpi0
pci_link3: BIOS IRQ 11 for 0.29.INTB is invalid
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Intel 82855 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xc100-0xc1ff mem 0xa8000000-0xafffffff,0xe0010000-0xe001ffff irq 10 at device 0.0 on pci1
uhci0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1200-0x121f irq 10 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x0f30
usbus0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1600-0x161f irq 5 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x0f30
usbus1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
ehci0: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfebff000-0xfebff3ff irq 7 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci_link4: BIOS IRQ 11 for 2.2.INTA is invalid
pci_link1: BIOS IRQ 10 for 2.4.INTA does not match previous BIOS IRQ 5
pci_link2: BIOS IRQ 11 for 2.4.INTB is invalid
pci_link3: BIOS IRQ 11 for 2.1.INTA is invalid
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xa100-0xa1ff mem 0xd0000b00-0xd0000bff irq 3 at device 2.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:40:d0:7e:9f:3f
rl0: [ITHREAD]
cbb0: <ENE CB710 PCI-CardBus Bridge> irq 5 at device 4.0 on pci2
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [FILTER]
pci2: <memory, flash> at device 4.1 (no driver attached)
pci2: <base peripheral, SD host controller> at device 4.2 (no driver attached)
pci2: <memory, flash> at device 4.3 (no driver attached)
fwohci0: <VIA Fire II (VT6306)> port 0xa000-0xa07f mem 0xd0000000-0xd00007ff irq 3 at device 5.0 on pci2
fwohci0: [ITHREAD]
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.0 (ROM=1)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 4.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:40:d0:01:00:32:1b:20
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
dcons_crom0: <dcons configuration ROM> on firewire0
dcons_crom0: bus_addr 0x119c000
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:40:d0:32:1b:20
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:40:d0:32:1b:20
fwip0: <IP over FireWire> on firewire0
fwip0: Firewire address: 00:40:d0:01:00:32:1b:20 @ 0xfffe00000000, S400, maxrec 2048
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH4 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1100-0x110f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 31.6 (no driver attached)
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_perf0: <ACPI CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
acpi_perf0: failed in PERF_STATUS attach
device_attach: acpi_perf0 attach returned 6
acpi_perf0: <ACPI CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
acpi_perf0: failed in PERF_STATUS attach
device_attach: acpi_perf0 attach returned 6
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xe0000-0xe17ff,0xe6000-0xe6fff,0xeb000-0xeffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1596007070 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: 57231MB <Hitachi HTS541260H9AT00 HP2OA23C> at ata0-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
acd0: CDRW <QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW242B/UX51> at ata1-master UDMA33
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
ugen2.2: <(null)> at usbus2 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
ugen2.2: <(null)> at usbus2 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
```


----------

